# Brickyard 400



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey
I am going to my first Nascar race!!! And will be in the corn field with the Outback...anyone else going???


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I wish........have fun

John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm... Single mom camping in the middle of a bunch of NASCAR fanatics. You know what you're getting into, right?
















I'm starting to talk with some guys about MIS camping for June 2009. Have fun and be sure to tell us how it went.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I'm starting to talk with some guys about MIS camping for June 2009. Have fun and be sure to tell us how it went.


Dont forget about me !









Baby due here soon. No Brickyard for me. I wish.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> I'm starting to talk with some guys about MIS camping for June 2009. Have fun and be sure to tell us how it went.


Dont forget about me !









Baby due here soon. No Brickyard for me. I wish.
[/quote]

Yeah, wasn't even talking about outbackers. I know there's a few people here that have expressed interest for next year.

I have a buddy who's a Kroger bigwig and big into NASCAR and gets all kinds of vendor perks blah blah blah. I'm trying to see what kind of, uh, opportunities were there hooking up with them.







Then bring all the outbackers into it and make a big ole party out of it.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

kywoman said:


> Hey
> I am going to my first Nascar race!!! And will be in the corn field with the Outback...anyone else going???


Have a great time! That one's on our list. My wife and I went to Dover this year and hope to go to Pocono too. First of course we'll have to see how the $$$ holds out???


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Enjoy. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Hey
> I am going to my first Nascar race!!! And will be in the corn field with the Outback...anyone else going???


You will love it. Last years was my 1st race. I want to go again.


















Thor


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Wouldn't that be nice. I used to work for a dealership owned by Rick Hendrick so we've been to lots of races at Sears Point... um Infinion Raceway I mean. It's too bad they changed the track now that we have the outback, they used to let trailer ans rv's line up along the hills of the track with some great race viewing, but it's all gone now.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I'm starting to talk with some guys about MIS camping for June 2009. Have fun and be sure to tell us how it went.


Dont forget about me !









Baby due here soon. No Brickyard for me. I wish.
[/quote]

Yeah, wasn't even talking about outbackers. I know there's a few people here that have expressed interest for next year.

I have a buddy who's a Kroger bigwig and big into NASCAR and gets all kinds of vendor perks blah blah blah. I'm trying to see what kind of, uh, opportunities were there hooking up with them.







Then bring all the outbackers into it and make a big ole party out of it.
[/quote]

ORP has a fairly large campground just West of the drag strip. IMHO the truck and Nationwide race at ORP are more exciting than the race at the speedway. I was going to plan a trip for the races over the weekend but my vacation ended a week earlier and I couldnt pull it off.

Scott


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> Hmmm... Single mom camping in the middle of a bunch of NASCAR fanatics. *You know what you're getting into, right?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thinking she knows exactly what she is getting into!!!









Have Fun and Be Safe!!!








MaeJae


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

How disappointing was it that the race was a series of 10 lap shoot outs? What a horrible mess it was this year. I sure wish you could have gotten a better race out of it, but I'll bet the party was still great.

Darlene


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> How disappointing was it that the race was a series of 10 lap shoot outs? What a horrible mess it was this year. I sure wish you could have gotten a better race out of it, but I'll bet the party was still great.
> 
> Darlene


*COME ON !!! IT WAS AN AWESOME RACE - LOOK WHO WON !!!! * 
#48


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

We almost dropped the cash to go to Indy. I'm so glad we didn't. The DW even said so, and she was the one who wanted to go. What a crappy race...10 laps at a time.


----------

